# Dosing Excel to fight BBA, effect on shrimp?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone know if my excel will have an adverse effect on my shrimp?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I dose excel in my shrimp tank from time to time at original dose level on bottle and it does not hurt my CRS or RCS.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

sweet, thanks Tex Gal <3


----------

